# Back, next arrows...



## Chaoman16 (Aug 27, 2009)

Excuse me...I was wondering if anyone here knew how to make those back and next buttons I see in peoples galleries on the FA main site...

Sorry if this isn't the place to ask...


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 28, 2009)

They're part of the site, you don't have to worry about making your own. :3


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 28, 2009)

I think Chaoman means the comic <Prev> <Next> etc.

I just don't know how. I know it's in the forums somewhere.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 28, 2009)

Yak said:
			
		

> Comic navigation links
> 
> [369022, 98655, 375898] --> <<< PREV | FIRST | NEXT >>> ---- This is a quick way to make the navigation links for those artist that do comics.
> Notes
> ...



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/


----------

